# Ordained this coming Sunday



## Timmay (Apr 27, 2022)

Hi everyone,

Sharing some news. I don't post that often, but I read the site everyday, and have been quite busy for the last year or so going through elder training. This past Sunday my congregation elected me to the office of elder (RE), and this coming Sunday I will be ordained and installed (PCA). I think Fred Greco said in a video I saw once, that there are only like 5 Italians in the whole PCA. Well, you can add at least one more as an officer.

Reactions: Like 13 | Love 1


----------



## reformed grit (Apr 27, 2022)

Congratz. I wonder if the Italian ones get to wear special hats?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## fredtgreco (Apr 27, 2022)

Timmay said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Sharing some news. I don't post that often, but I read the site everyday, and have been quite busy for the last year or so going through elder training. This past Sunday my congregation elected me to the office of elder (RE), and this coming Sunday I will be ordained and installed (PCA). I think Fred Greco said in a video I saw once, that there are only like 5 Italians in the whole PCA. Well, you can add at least one more as an officer.


Congrats. There are three TEs I am aware of (I am sure there are at least a few more) - Dominic Aquila, Tony Felich, and me. I just made sauce for our whole church for the ordination of our newest pastor.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timmay (Apr 27, 2022)

fredtgreco said:


> Congrats. There are three TEs I am aware of (I am sure there are at least a few more) - Dominic Aquila, Tony Felich, and me. I just made sauce for our whole church for the ordination of our newest pastor.


Thanks! That's the only way to do it. Homemade sauce.


----------



## reformed grit (Apr 27, 2022)

That sounds like a very interesting ceremony.


----------



## Alan D. Strange (Apr 27, 2022)

Timmay said:


> Homemade sauce.


Do you mean "gravy?" 

I couldn't resist! 

Peace,
Alan

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Apr 27, 2022)

Congratulations!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 27, 2022)

That is great brother. Thank the Lord for placing his gift in you for the task.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timmay (Apr 27, 2022)

Alan D. Strange said:


> Do you mean "gravy?"
> 
> I couldn't resist!
> 
> ...


Can’t do it. Gotta be sauce.


----------



## therussellhome (May 1, 2022)

Thank you in advance for what is a hard and rarely thankful job

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timmay (May 1, 2022)

It’s official now. I’m an RE in the PCA. I was even honored to help serve my congregation the elements this morning. 


In our Order of Worship, immediately before I was installed, the congregation recited the Apostle’s Creed. I was overwhelmed in that instant by the longevity of the office, and the magnitude of men who have come before me, yet all united by our shared faith in the Lord Jesus Christ.

Reactions: Like 5 | Amen 2


----------

